# Suche ein konkretes Spiel mit Ninjas (sehr alt)



## Deckster (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
ich hatte vor Ewigkeiten ein Spiel gespielt, das ich gerne mochte und mich vor kurzem wieder daran erinnert habe. Leider hab ich via Googlesuche nichts gefunden wie der Name ist. Ich schreibe einfach mal, worank ich mich erinner. Es ist aus definitiv von vor 2000, wahrscheinlich noch um einiges älter, vielleicht frühe 90er.
Man kann einen Ninja spielen und auch Ninjasterne schmeißen auf die Gegner. Ich glaube Nahkampf gabs auch, aber bin nicht ganz sicher. Genre müsste Jump'n Run gewesen sein. Ich kann nicht genau sagen, ob es andere Charaktere gibt, die man auch spielen konnte, aber ich weiß noch, dass die Gegner u.a. auch Ninjas waren in dem Spiel, also es war asiatisch angehaucht auf jeden Fall. Vermutlich kein deutsche Spiel im Original. Das war leider auch schon alles, woran ich mich erinner. Wäre super, wenn vielleicht einer der Retrospielefans hier dazu eine Idee hat  Viele Grüße


----------



## arrgh (12. Juni 2022)

The Last Ninja? (Gott, wie ich dieses Spiel gehasst habe. Sowas von frustrierend...)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osy-YCyId2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



First Samurai?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rDFMN3GYRuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Shadow Dancer?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsLIp-Fg3WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Oder Shinobi?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyoQ7m6BGZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Deckster (12. Juni 2022)

Hey arrgh danke für die Vorschläge. Ich dachte erst, es wäre in der Tat The Last Ninja, aber nachdem ich jetzt auf Youtube ein LetsPlay geschaut hab, glaube ich doch eher nicht, dass es das ist. Werd später nochmal gucken, da ich nicht ganz ausschließen kann, dass es das ist und mir meine Erinnerung einen Streich spielt. Es kommt dem am nächsten von den Vieren da oben. Achja und es war ein Computerspiel. Nicht Konsole. Ich glaube an mindestens einer Stelle musste man irgendwie ein Haus immer weiter nach oben springen die Etagen und dabei an den Gegnern dort vorbei.


----------



## arrgh (12. Juni 2022)

Hmm ok. Ist zwar ein Nintendo-Spiel, aber vllt doch Kung Fu?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQjzFt8Sqpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2022)

Ich kann mich auch dunkel an einen so ähnlichen Titel erinnern. Konnte man da nicht auch die Ninja-Wurfsterne wieder einsammeln wenn man die gefunden hatte ? Das sind so noch meine rudimentären Erinnerungen daran. Aber das Spiel war definitiv deutlich vor 2000 rausgekommen. Mitte der 90er würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Juni 2022)

Ninja Commando?




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SHotWRAZtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2022)

bushido?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYuO_i2SOgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2022)

Gab mal noch das Game Bruce Lee aufm C64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gab mal noch das Game Bruce Lee aufm C64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie willst Du da einsammelbare Ninjasterne realisieren ? 1 Pixel oder doch eher "Wurfwagenräder" ?🤣


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2022)

Wie gesagt ich hab das so dunkel in Erinnerung. Die Grafik war auch deutlich besser gewesen.


----------



## Deckster (13. Juni 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Hmm ok. Ist zwar ein Nintendo-Spiel, aber vllt doch Kung Fu?



hey danke, das ist es leider auch nicht 
Leider ist es von den anderen genannten auch nicht dabei. Die Grafik war besser als bei Bruce Lee auf jeden Fall, vielleicht ungefähr das Level von Bushido. Tolle alte Retromusik btw


----------



## Deckster (13. Juni 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch dunkel an einen so ähnlichen Titel erinnern. Konnte man da nicht auch die Ninja-Wurfsterne wieder einsammeln wenn man die gefunden hatte ? Das sind so noch meine rudimentären Erinnerungen daran. Aber das Spiel war definitiv deutlich vor 2000 rausgekommen. Mitte der 90er würde ich mal sagen.


Ich glaube, wir könnten tatsächlich vom gleichen Spiel sprechen. Wo du das mit dem Einsammeln der Sterne erwähnt hast, hat irgendwas klick gemacht bei mir.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Juni 2022)

Wurfsterne wieder einsammeln konnt man hier.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-uFGn6zRj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juni 2022)

Du Musik war für Amigaverhältnisse eine Frechheit, ein Tritt in die Kronjuwelen. 🤔
Aber ich erinnere mich daran, hat durchaus Spass gemacht.


----------



## Deckster (16. Juni 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wurfsterne wieder einsammeln konnt man hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaaaaa ich glaube das ist es  vielen Dank! ich werd mal schauen, ob man das noch irgendwo findet oder spielen kann, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher das meinte ich


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juni 2022)

ist das vom selben Team wie International Karate? Grafisch erinnert mich das extrem daran


----------

